# Generac display goes blank



## John Jurgens (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello team,
Today I installed a new group 26R battery in my new Generac 22KW generator. The generator is currently free standing. The LP should be hooked up soon and I will get the electrical hooked up after that. My plan was to power the generator up on the battery and install the activation code. I got the bttery hooked up and the display came on. That LED on the right side was green. I selected English and no wifi eventually I got to the not activated display. Not sure what button I pushed next but the display showed flooded characters except for the sceond from the right on the lower row. It displayed a U. I did managed to start the generator but no LP so I shut it down. Then the display went blank. I tried a number of button sequences trying to reset the controller with no luck. I unhooked the battery and left it it off for an hour or so. I hooked it back up and still no display. That LED on the right side was red. Any help? I really find it hard to believe something is bad. I did not do anything but install the battery and push some buttons.
John


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Call Generac or your installing dealer before you mess up the warranty on an expensive piece of gear. What you did probably won't mess anything up, but those usually want incoming AC to satisfy some permissives in the logic. Get it wired and plumbed, then start playing. JMHO


----------



## John Jurgens (Jan 7, 2020)

Exmar,
I finally found a Generac guy who will help me. He said what I was trying to do should have worked. He thinks there might have be a problem with the controller. I know I did not do anything wrong. I'll have the gas plumbed up soon and then he will come in.
Thanks
John


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad it worked out. I haven't had any bad experiences with Generac, but have heard they can get testy if one of their authorized folks aren't involved in the initial commissioning of a new installation.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

exmar said:


> Glad it worked out. I haven't had any bad experiences with Generac, but have heard they can get testy if one of their authorized folks aren't involved in the initial commissioning of a new installation.


wow!!
they sell these at the big box stores...
sooo…
they get upset if you do not call a generac dealer to install them??
hummm..
was this experience with an isolated service center or was this at the factory 800 number?

this is why I love North American Honda!!
they will talk to home owners or end users as well as service techs!!
and yes they sell the service school books!!

I tend to get upset when the new gear is not already programmed and tested from the factory!!

lol!! Just like a fly by in top gun "I want some butts!":tango_face_devil:

I have seen where the units have a safety feature built in to lock out kids just pressing any button at random..
and some have a number sequence and pass word to get in to the menu's!!
the hvac thermostats are that way!!

it will do a time out to protect the unit.


----------

